# Anyone from Hawaii



## davbw (Feb 13, 2008)

Is there anyone in the forum
from the BI. Send me an email
I'll be on the BI in May.
Best


----------



## HA (Jan 9, 2010)

Howzit Bruddah? Lived on Oahu 22 years Check out my site and let me know what you tink-Jeff


----------



## badtemper808 (Jan 31, 2010)

i like the shirts i live on maui


----------



## HA (Jan 9, 2010)

Right on, reprezent! 808 in da hizzy!!-Jeff


----------



## Jesse Fejaran (Oct 23, 2010)

Cool shirts,when does the women line come out?


----------



## HA (Jan 9, 2010)

Not sure, having a hard time finding help with that line. thanks for asking though.


----------

